# Points past the Oriskany ?



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Keep venturing farther and farther as conditions allow using public numbers. Is there any point or area to target past the Oriskany? 

I have a vague location marked for the nipple at abiut 550' but nothing else.

All ideas are appreciated!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Throw out a trolling set, head south or southeast, and have your finger on the man overboard button. When you get a good show, hit the button.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Timberholes are good.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The Spur, 'nough said


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Timberholes are good.


Cool! Thanks! I had not heard of that before.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to go SW about 8-10 miles of the Oriskany. Large natural bottom with drop-offs


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You running out of Pensacola or Destin?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

highrecall said:


> Keep venturing farther and farther as conditions allow using public numbers. Is there any point or area to target past the Oriskany?
> 
> I have a vague location marked for the nipple at abiut 550' but nothing else.
> 
> All ideas are appreciated!


Where you starting from and what are you looking to catch/find?


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for the helpful responses so far! I should have mentioned that we go out of Pensacola. 

As far as species, still trying to get my first wahoo, mahi, tuna, sail, or keep size grouper.


----------



## alexwatkins (4 mo ago)

Toss out a savaging set, travel south or southeast, and have your finger on the man over the edge button. At the point when you get a decent show, hit the button.


----------

